# General Coding Question



## littlec1963 (Nov 30, 2011)

I am deciding between CPC and CPC-H and I don't see that "inpatient" coding is a part of either. How does one learn to code inpatient hospital? I would like to sign up right away but want to make sure I'm choosing what would be best for me. Please Help!


----------



## tpontillo (Dec 1, 2011)

Ahima does inpatient coding.  You might want to contact them. It is ahima.org


----------

